# OBS on CentOS 7



## Spastek (Oct 6, 2015)

Not sure if this is the right forum or not but hopefully if not you guys can point me in the right direction.

I have installed OBS on CentOS 7 which required that I update the cmake from 2.8.11. to 2.8.12 (currently running 3.3.2) which was a pain in of itself.

After getting cmake to update, I've hit another wall when I actually run OBS. I get the following error when attempting to run OBS

```
info: Processor: 8 logical cores
info: Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770K CPU @ 3.50GHz
info: Physical Memory: 15827MB Total
info: Kernel Version: Linux 3.10.0-229.el7.x86_64
info: Distribution: "CentOS Linux" "7"
QObject::connect: invalid null parameter
info: OBS 0.12.0-21-g667768b (linux)
info: ---------------------------------
info: ---------------------------------
info: audio settings reset:
    samples per sec: 44100
    speakers:        2
    buffering (ms):  1000
error: os_dlopen(libobs-opengl.so.0->libobs-opengl.so.0): libobs-opengl.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

error: Failed to initialize video:  Graphics module not found
libGL error: failed to load driver: swrast
info: Freeing OBS context data
info: == Profiler Results =============================
info: run_program_init: 5210.88 ms
info:  ┣OBSApp::AppInit: 1.33 ms
info:  ┃ ┗OBSApp::InitLocale: 0.568 ms
info:  ┗OBSApp::OBSInit: 22.337 ms
info:    ┣obs_startup: 0.89 ms
info:    ┗OBSBasic::OBSInit: 0.495 ms
info:      ┣OBSBasic::InitBasicConfig: 0.263 ms
info:      ┣OBSBasic::ResetAudio: 0.084 ms
info:      ┗OBSBasic::ResetVideo: 0.098 ms
info: obs_hotkey_thread(25 ms): min=0.077 ms, median=0.451 ms, max=0.579 ms, 99th percentile=0.558 ms, 100% below 25 ms
info: audio_thread(Audio): min=0.002 ms, median=0.004 ms, max=0.039 ms, 99th percentile=0.016 ms
info: =================================================
info: == Profiler Time Between Calls ==================
info: obs_hotkey_thread(25 ms): min=25.153 ms, median=25.523 ms, max=25.652 ms, 44.1026% within ±2% of 25 ms (0% lower, 55.8974% higher)
info: =================================================
info: Number of memory leaks: 124
```

When I run LIBGL in verbose mode I get the following

```
libGL: screen 0 does not appear to be DRI2 capable
libGL: OpenDriver: trying /usr/lib64/dri/tls/swrast_dri.so
libGL: OpenDriver: trying /usr/lib64/dri/swrast_dri.so
libGL: driver does not expose __driDriverGetExtensions_swrast(): /usr/lib64/dri/swrast_dri.so: undefined symbol: __driDriverGetExtensions_swrast
libGL: Can't open configuration file /root/.drirc: No such file or directory.
libGL: Can't open configuration file /root/.drirc: No such file or directory.
libGL error: failed to load driver: swrast
```

Current libGL

```
lrwxrwxrwx. 1 root root 15 Oct  4 00:23 /usr/lib/nvidia/libGL.so -> libGL.so.352.41
lrwxrwxrwx. 1 root root 15 Oct  4 00:23 /usr/lib/nvidia/libGL.so.1 -> libGL.so.352.41
-rwxr-xr-x. 1 root root 1047532 Aug 29 07:19 /usr/lib/nvidia/libGL.so.352.41
lrwxrwxrwx. 1 root root 14 Oct  4 00:25 /usr/lib/libGL.so.1 -> libGL.so.1.2.0
-rwxr-xr-x. 1 root root 545352 Aug  5 17:28 /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2.0
lrwxrwxrwx. 1 root root 14 Oct  4 00:25 /usr/lib64/libGL.so.1 -> libGL.so.1.2.0
-rwxr-xr-x. 1 root root 451592 Aug  5 17:34 /usr/lib64/libGL.so.1.2.0
lrwxrwxrwx. 1 root root 14 Oct  4 00:25 /usr/lib64/libGL.so -> libGL.so.1.2.0
lrwxrwxrwx. 1 root root 15 Oct  4 00:22 /usr/lib64/nvidia/libGL.so -> libGL.so.352.41
lrwxrwxrwx. 1 root root 15 Oct  4 00:22 /usr/lib64/nvidia/libGL.so.1 -> libGL.so.352.41
-rwxr-xr-x. 1 root root 1218248 Aug 29 07:19 /usr/lib64/nvidia/libGL.so.352.41
lrwxrwxrwx. 1 root root 26 Oct  6 02:00 /usr/local/lib/libGL.so.1.2.0 -> /usr/lib/nvidia/libGL.so.1
```

Currently using NVidia Geforce 770 with 352.41 Driver version.

I'm able to run other openGL applications with no issues. Seems to be just OBS. Any insight would be helpful.


----------



## FMJaggy (Nov 20, 2016)

This was the top result on google so I figured I would share my findings here.

I encountered the above error running CentOS 7 under VMWare Fusion.  OpenGL version was 2.1, verified via: glxinfo | grep "OpenGL version"

Updating to the 4.8 kernel enabled OpenGL 3 support, and OBS was able to start properly.


----------



## dodgepong (Nov 20, 2016)

Yep, you need OpenGL 3.2 or later to run OBS on Linux.


----------

